# Is this oil leaking on my outboard?



## bigcountry88 (Feb 22, 2018)

I have began to notice what looks like a thin trail of oil on the body of my Yamaha. I haven’t had a chance to take it out since I finally got it back from the shop, and now this is slightly worrying me.

I have pulled the cowling and cannot see any leaks. Oil level is fine, so my one thought is that they spilled oil when they changed it or the filter?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2019)

Wash it off, hose out under the cowling being carfull not to fill the pan with water, monitor for further leaking and monitor oil level. If it persists, now you have a problem.


----------



## bigcountry88 (Feb 22, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Wash it off, hose out under the cowling being carfull not to fill the pan with water, monitor for further leaking and monitor oil level. If it persists, now you have a problem.


Thanks. I did exactly that and took the boat out. Haven’t seen anything else yet, so hoping it was just oil that was spilled.


----------

